# How do you save ACNL screen shots to your device?



## toenuki (Mar 7, 2015)

I have seen people save screen caps or screen shots and I wanted to know how you do that!

Can someone  help or something PLEASE!


----------



## Heyden (Mar 7, 2015)

Press L and R to take a screenshot, then post to miiverse or email it to yourself


----------



## akabetty (Mar 7, 2015)

You can also take out your SD card and put it in your computer's harddrive - if you have an SD reader, that is. Your computer will then prompt you on what to do next to save the images.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh thanks! For a second I didn't know and now I do! Thanks tons! But is there an easier way?


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 7, 2015)

You can upload them to miiverse and open it in your pc.


----------



## agscribble (Mar 7, 2015)

There are pros and cons to every method. 

_L/R Buttons_
Pros
Faster to take screenshots
You don't need wifi
You can save a bunch on the sd card

Cons
Having to power down the system to take out the sd card
Screenshots are lower quality

_Miiverse Posting_
Pros
A bit better quality screenshot
Easily accessed on the computer

Cons
It takes longer to make one screenshot (hit the home button, sign in, make post < simple, but a little time consuming)
You need wifi connection to post it


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 7, 2015)

If you have a Miiverse account, press the home button to minimize the game then post it onto Miiverse. You can access Miiverse basically on any electronics.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 7, 2015)

You can use webrender.net/imgur to upload screenshots from the 3DS. You do not need to take out an SD card, which could be potentially dangerous if you use the digital version of the game.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 7, 2015)

If you have a New 3DS, you can go into Settings > MircoSD Managment and you can see your photos through your computer without hooking it up.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh thanks!

 I am gonna try the non SD taking out methods first.

Thanks to all of you!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah, I just L/R to take pics and upload them using the Nintendo image share thingy with the Wifi. It lets me upload to FB.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 7, 2015)

Hmm


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 7, 2015)

what i do is take the screenshot with the L and R hinges and then press home button and upload and post to miiverse.
you can then access your miiverse account by signing onto the website online. i use miiverse as the picture quality is much better.
i would probably take more screenshots if i had a acnl tumblr though.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 7, 2015)

I see.

Weell, I may try some methods that are easier but are good and all then I guess I can look into miivurse  or something like that..


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 8, 2015)

Miiverse is one of the easiest ways. All you need to do is minimize your gameplay and click it. It's quick and fast to access and it has a better quality then using "L+R".

That's how i do it. Good luck.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 8, 2015)

I just take pics with a phone and crop now.

MII verse I don't have and can't get (U GOT TO PAY.)
So I just do that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 14, 2015)

For higher quality screenies you can pause and take a screen shot of both screens using MIIverse, that way you can get a good pic of your bottom screen w/o using your camera, and then you have to post it on there, and you can access it via going to the site on your browser and just save it to your computer from there. And I didn't have to pay for MIIverse?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> And I didn't have to pay for MIIverse?


Googled it, back 2012, minors under 18 had to pay 50 cents to use Miiverse. This was removed after the release of Miiverse on the 3DS. Or what not, it might be a parental control feature (but to be honest I don't really care). It was to prevent little kids from spamming and so on Miiverse. ?\_(ツ)_/?

The same thing goes with the New 3DS's browser. If your under 18 and you view anything ...uh..... "Adult". You have to pay 30 cents to get access in the browser.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 14, 2015)

Wii u I  have it on though.
I could use wii u.


----------



## Franny (Mar 14, 2015)

i just take screenshots in game, use the 3ds browser and upload them to facebook. that's an easy route, might take a minute or two depending on your internet connection.


----------



## Sestinalyric (Mar 14, 2015)

L and R
that is all what i know


----------

